# xuxu



## Eva Maria

Confesso que no estic segura de què és un "xuxu". 

Em penso que es refereix al que jo sempre he sentit anomenar com a "xut" (i pronunciat "chut"): una pasta allargada feta d'una massa semblant a la del xurro, farcida de crema i empolsinada amb sucre.

En intentar traduir-lo al castellà, he trobat el terme francès "chout" (que s'assembla), però que tradueixen com "lionesa" (que no s'assembla a un "xuxu")

Què en sabeu vosaltres d'aquesta pasta?

EM


----------



## Dixie!

Aquí en diem "xuxo"


----------



## chics

Hola! És veritat, *xuxo* (llegit _xuxu_) en català, i en castellà... _chucho_!!!


----------



## Dixie!

chics said:


> Hola! És veritat, *xuxo* (llegit _xuxu_) en català, i en castellà... _chucho_!!!



Interessant l'explicació que fan sobre l'origen de la paraula. I una foto molt curiosa també


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Trobo molt curiós, Eva, que més o menys tothom sàpiga que és un xuxo (o, si més no, que l'anomeni així) i que a la ciutat de Tarragona tingui un nom diferent... 

O sigui que si vaig a una pastisseria d'aquelles de la Rambla i demano un "xuxo", com he fet tota la vida arreu, no m'entendran?

En canvi, veig que la Dixie! que és de les Terres de l'Ebre sí que també diu _xuxo_. Al meu poble, _xuxo_ de tota la vida també i aquí a Barcelona, ídem.

Petons!


----------



## chics

Jo tampoc no sabia que a Tarragona fos un *xut*... ho és a més llocs? Tenim d'altres noms per a això, en català, en alguna banda?
Per cert, revisant l'enllaç d'abans... _xuixo_, no _xuxo_!!! 
Foto.

Mmm... que esmorçareu, avui, vosaltres?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo haig de confessar que fins que no vaig tenir una certa edat no sabia què era... a Badalona en diem *tornemi*. El nom ve que fa molts anys en una pastisseria els feien molt bons i la gent sempre "hi tornava" ("tornem-hi? Tornem-hi!"). A la pastisseria li va quedar el nom popular de "Can Tornemi" i a la pasta, "tornemi". Una cosa popular, ja ho veieu.
Si vas a qualsevol forn i demanes un tornemi et donaran això. Però suposo que si demanes un "xuxo" (per cert, és "xuxo" o "xuixo"?), també t'entendran.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Jo haig de confessar que fins que no vaig tenir una certa edat no sabia què era... a Badalona en diem *tornemi*. El nom ve que fa molts anys en una pastisseria els feien molt bons i la gent sempre "hi tornava" ("tornem-hi? Tornem-hi!"). A la pastisseria li va quedar el nom popular de "Can Tornemi" i a la pasta, "tornemi". Una cosa popular, ja ho veieu.
> Si vas a qualsevol forn i demanes un tornemi et donaran això. Però suposo que si demanes un "xuxo" (per cert, és "xuxo" o "xuixo"?), també t'entendran.


 
Quina història més DELICIOSA!


----------



## Eva Maria

chics said:


> Hola! És veritat, *xuxo* (llegit _xuxu_) en català, i en castellà... _chucho_!!!


 
Xuxes meves!

Aprofitant que és l'hora de berenar, responc a les vostres respostes! Moltes gràcies!

Chics,

Això de "chucho" fa gràcia! Si ho poso a la traducció no sé si es pensaran que són unes pastes en forma de quisso. Ara se m'ha acudit que el "xuxo" és com les "brevicas" d'Aragó! 

Ja has esmorzat un xuixo avui, doncs?




			
				Dixie! said:
			
		

> Interessant l'explicació que fan sobre l'origen de la paraula. I una foto molt curiosa també


 
Dixie,

Tenia una amiga que deia que els "xuts" li recordaven al... ehem.. "xuxo"... dels nois! Hahahahaha!




			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Jo haig de confessar que fins que no vaig tenir una certa edat no sabia què era... a Badalona en diem *tornemi*. El nom ve que fa molts anys en una pastisseria els feien molt bons i la gent sempre "hi tornava" ("tornem-hi? Tornem-hi!"). A la pastisseria li va quedar el nom popular de "Can Tornemi" i a la pasta, "tornemi". Una cosa popular, ja ho veieu.
> Si vas a qualsevol forn i demanes un tornemi et donaran això. Però suposo que si demanes un "xuxo" (per cert, és "xuxo" o "xuixo"?), també t'entendran.


 
Betulina,

Renoi, quants sinònims coneixes! Ara que ho dius, a més de veure'l escrit "xuxu" i "xuxo", també em sembla haver vist "xuixo".




			
				TraductoraPobleSec said:
			
		

> Trobo molt curiós, Eva, que més o menys tothom sàpiga que és un xuxo (o, si més no, que l'anomeni així) i que a la ciutat de Tarragona tingui un nom diferent...
> 
> O sigui que si vaig a una pastisseria d'aquelles de la Rambla i demano un "xuxo", com he fet tota la vida arreu, no m'entendran?
> 
> En canvi, veig que la Dixie! que és de les Terres de l'Ebre sí que també diu _xuxo_. Al meu poble, _xuxo_ de tota la vida també i aquí a Barcelona, ídem.
> 
> Petons!


 
Montse,

Tu sempre tan penetrant! Doncs és que "xut" ho he sentit sobretot a Reus, i suposo que he assumit que es deia així per tota la zona, però no té perquè ser així!

El pròxim dia que passi davant d'un forn de pa, fleca o pastisseria de Reus, Tarragona, Salou o Cambrils, comprovaré si m'entenen si demano un "xuixo" o bé un "xut". D'això se'n diu investigació de camp (una dolça investigació, hehehehe)

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eva Maria said:


> El pròxim dia que passi davant d'un forn de pa, fleca o pastisseria de Reus, Tarragona, Salou o Cambrils, comprovaré si m'entenen si demano un "xuixo" o bé un "xut". D'això se'n diu investigació de camp (una dolça investigació, hehehehe)


 
Sí, sí: investigació de camp en el Camp de Tarragona (i a la banda de mar, també) i ens dius què!

Molt interessant i llaminer!


----------



## su123

Dolça tarda per a tothom!!

Per aquí també en diem "xuxos", però no em demaneu com s'escriu. Jo també faré investigació de camp i si ho veig us ho faig saber.
Per cert, no he sentit mai que en diguin "xut" i m'encanta el "tornemi".


----------



## ampurdan

És "xuixo", sinó ho hauríem de pronunciar com "xucso".

Jo també sempre n'he dit i ho he sentit dir així.


----------



## Eva Maria

ampurdan said:


> És "xuixo", sinó ho hauríem de pronunciar com "xucso".
> 
> Jo també sempre n'he dit i ho he sentit dir així.


 
Ampurdà,

Si ho dius tu, és llei! "Xucso" sí que sona horrible diferent! (Espera, que ho arreglo, que potser en algun indret ho diuen així!)

Eva M


----------



## xupxup

HOLA!

Al Vendrell també en diem xut. Però és clar que si demanes un xuixo t'entendran perfectament. És com aquella pasta de full plana i enrotllada que ara tothom en diu "palmera" i de petit en dèiem "ulleres". 
Quina gana!


----------



## Eva Maria

xupxup said:


> HOLA!
> 
> Al Vendrell també en diem xut. Però és clar que si demanes un xuixo t'entendran perfectament. És com aquella pasta de full plana i enrotllada que ara tothom en diu "palmera" i de petit en dèiem "ulleres".
> Quina gana!


 
Xu(p)xu(p),

És clar, ets del Vendrell! Oi que la gent ho pronuncia més aviat amb la "ch" castellana, "chut"?

Gràcies per les teves dolces confidències!

Eva M

PS: Sort que ja hem berenat! Pero ara fa gana de sopar!


----------



## su123

xupxup said:


> HOLA!
> 
> Al Vendrell també en diem xut. Però és clar que si demanes un xuixo t'entendran perfectament. És com aquella pasta de full plana i enrotllada que ara tothom en diu "palmera" i de petit en dèiem "ulleres".
> Quina gana!


 

Bones!!
Però què vols dir, que un xuixo és una palmera (ulleres, per mi de tota la vida) al vendrell?


----------



## su123

Res no cal ni que em contestis xupxup, ja veig per on anaves...lapsus gros


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs mireu que jo sóc de ben a la vora del Vendrell i mai no havia sentit això de _xut_ en el meu poble. _Ulleres_??? Jo sempre n'he dit _orelles_!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quin embolic!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs mireu que jo sóc de ben a la vora del Vendrell i mai no havia sentit això de _xut_ en el meu poble. _Ulleres_??? Jo sempre n'he dit _orelles_!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quin embolic!!!


 

_Orelles_, es veritat! Jo ho he sentit anomenar a Reus _orelletes_, pero no ho sé si era perquè es tractava de palmeres petites o de grans.

EM


----------



## chics

Jo deia *ulleres* fins que, fa uns vint anys (o més) vaig anar a Castelló i vaig adonar-me que no m'entenien, allà eren *palmeres* (i recordo que mai no ho havia sentit, abans). Vaig tornar a Barcelona i al començament tampoc no coneixien _palmera_, però poc a poc s'ha anat estenent...


----------



## Heiwajin

Quina conversa més llaminera!

Confirmo que a Reus els "xuxos" són "xuts" pronunciat "txuts". Pel que fa a les palmeres/orelles, jo dic palmeres a les grosses (i molt sovint cobertes de xocolata) i orelles/orelletes a les petites (i sense xocolata).

Eva, si m'hi vols, m'apunto a la teva investigació!


----------



## Eva Maria

Heiwajin said:


> Quina conversa més llaminera!
> 
> Confirmo que a Reus els "xuxos" són "xuts" pronunciat "txuts". Pel que fa a les palmeres/orelles, jo dic palmeres a les grosses (i molt sovint cobertes de xocolata) i orelles/orelletes a les petites (i sense xocolata).
> 
> Eva, si m'hi vols, m'apunto a la teva investigació!


 
Hey Hei!

És clar, com que ets de Reus ja ho sabràs prou! I no hi ha dubte que ets un llaminer, tu!

M'agrada com has escrit el "txut" reusenc! 

EM

PS: Quan passi per Reus quedem per "txutejar", hahahaha!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> És "xuixo", sinó ho hauríem de pronunciar com "xucso".
> 
> Jo també sempre n'he dit i ho he sentit dir així.


 
Recupero aquest fil de fa mil anys per dir-vos que acabo de tornar de Madrid i que els de la vora del Manzanares, dels xuxos/xuixos/xuts, etc. n'hi diuen... *PEPITOS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Ho vaig veure ahir en l'aparador d'una pastisseria i em vaig quedar ben parada! Si voleu que us digui la veritat, mai no h'havia plantejat com era _xuxo_ en castellà.

Antpax, si llegeixes això, ens ho pots confirmar? 

Pel que fa al teu comentari de fa mil anys, mod Ampurdan, dir-te que sí, que també fa poc he estat a la teva ciutat i que en l'aparador d'una pastisseria vaig veure la paraula _xuixo_ (a banda de la paraula vaig veure la meravella en qüestió i vaig haver d'entrar i comprar-me'n un - potser el més bo que mai he menjat fins ara!)

També és cert, però, Ampurdan, que Barcelona i rodalies, se sol veure la paraula _xuxo_ en els aparadors de les pastisseries.


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Recupero aquest fil de fa mil anys per dir-vos que acabo de tornar de Madrid i que els de la vora del Manzanares, dels xuxos/xuixos/xuts, etc. n'hi diuen... *PEPITOS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ho vaig veure ahir en l'aparador d'una pastisseria i em vaig quedar ben parada! Si voleu que us digui la veritat, mai no h'havia plantejat com era _xuxo_ en castellà.
> 
> Antpax, si llegeixes això, ens ho pots confirmar?
> 
> Pel que fa al teu comentari de fa mil anys, mod Ampurdan, dir-te que sí, que també fa poc he estat a la teva ciutat i que en l'aparador d'una pastisseria vaig veure la paraula _xuixo_ (a banda de la paraula vaig veure la meravella en qüestió i vaig haver d'entrar i comprar-me'n un - potser el més bo que mai he menjat fins ara!)
> 
> També és cert, però, Ampurdan, que Barcelona i rodalies, se sol veure la paraula _xuxo_ en els aparadors de les pastisseries.


 
Estimadíssima Montse,

Molt interessant la teva investigació _in situ!_

Pero el _pepito _als Madriles no es un "pepito de ternera".

Aaaaaaaaaantpaaaaaaaax! Et necessitem!

Petons,

EM

PS: A aquestes alçades, Heiwajin es deu preguntar perquè no vull txutejar amb ell a Reus! És que no he pogut tornar ni a Barcelona, ni a Tarragona ni a Reus encara!


----------



## Antpax

Eva Maria said:


> Estimadíssima Montse,
> 
> Molt interessant la teva investigació _in situ!_
> 
> Pero el _pepito _als Madriles no es un "pepito de ternera".
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaantpaaaaaaaax! Et necessitem!
> 
> Petons,
> 
> EM
> 
> PS: A aquestes alçades, Heiwajin es deu preguntar perquè no vull txutejar amb ell a Reus! És que no he pogut tornar ni a Barcelona, ni a Tarragona ni a Reus encara!


 
Hola,

Ja sóc aquì. Teneu raó, als Madriles un "pepito" és que vosaltres dieu un xuxo (ho sent Tradu però per aquì un xuxo no es més que un gos ), però em sembla que el vostre xuxo és tancat mentre que el nostre pepito és obert. Els més comunes són de crema o xocolate, però hi de més coses.

És curiós, però com diu l´Eva, aquì també hi ha "pepitos de ternera", ho que no sé és perquè tenim el mateix nom.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> però em sembla que el vostre xuxo és tancat mentre que el nostre pepito és obert. Els més comunes són de crema o xocolate, però hi de més coses.
> 
> És curiós, però com diu l´Eva, aquì també hi ha "pepitos de ternera", ho que no sé és perquè tenim el mateix nom.


 
Ant, holaaaaaaaaaaa! Quina llàstima que aquesta vegada no ens hem pogut veure a la teva city!!!!!!! Dir-te que el "pepito" que vaig veure, en una pastisseria del carrer Orense, era igual igual que els que tenim per aquí: de crema, ensucrat i tancat.

Pel que fa a pepito de ternera! Ostres, no ho havia sentit en ma vida!


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ant, holaaaaaaaaaaa! Quina llàstima que aquesta vegada no ens hem pogut veure a la teva city!!!!!!! Dir-te que el "pepito" que vaig veure, en una pastisseria del carrer Orense, era igual igual que els que tenim per aquí: de crema, ensucrat i tancat.
> 
> Pel que fa a pepito de ternera! Ostres, no ho havia sentit en ma vida!


 
Hola Tradu,

És curiós perquè el norma és que siguin oberts, com el de la foto de la wiki, però encara que estiguen tantacs suposo que tambè s´anomenan "pepitos".

Ara, la meva dubte sur el "pepito de ternera" és si en la vostra zona no hi o si es conegut de altra manera. Perquè si és que ni hi pas és una llàstima, perquè estan molt bons. 

Salut.

Ant

P.D. La pròxima vegada que vinguis a Madrid t´invito a un "pepito" de crema o de vedella, ho que tú vulguis.


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Recupero aquest fil de fa mil anys per dir-vos que acabo de tornar de Madrid i que els de la vora del Manzanares, dels xuxos/xuixos/xuts, etc. n'hi diuen... *PEPITOS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ho vaig veure ahir en l'aparador d'una pastisseria i em vaig quedar ben parada! Si voleu que us digui la veritat, mai no h'havia plantejat com era _xuxo_ en castellà.


Hola!
Per a mi un pepito sempre serà salat...
Si vols, pots dir que _pepito_ és la paraula castellana que fan servir a Madrid per a _xuixo_, però aquí en castellà diem sempre *chucho*!


----------

